# Painting Pacesetter Armor Coat Headers



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anyone here tried painting over the Pacesetter "Armor Coat" LT headers? I odered the headers, but I'm thinking of putting a light coat of VHT Flameproof paint on them to help keep them from rusting and prolong their life. Also wanted to paint the mid pipes. Being that Pacesetter doesnt use stainless steel, the metal could use all the protection it can get.

I've seen the posts of people painting the "Painted" Pacesetter Headers, my big question is can you paint over the "Armor Coat"?

Anyone have any success stories with this?

Yea, yea, I know..............should of bought stainless steel. My pocket book isnt deep enough for that.......it is what it is. Have to work with what I got.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Update: I got wise, I'm getting the JBA Stainless Steel LT Headers instead. For less than $200 more, I got Stainless Steel, which will hold up alot better than the Pacesetter headers. The thought of having to bash my knuckles up and replace the rusted Pacesetter Headers in 2 years just doesnt work for me, lol.

Thank you Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

should look into getting them ceramic coated, keeps those engine bay temp down. just becareful when installing them if you do have them coated, chips kinda easily


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Im going no coating, just the stainless steel look. Read alot of pros and cons on the ceramic coatings. I dont put heavy miles on my car, OR stuck in traffic....car never runs for more more than 30 minutes tops. The GTO grocery getter, lol. The heat doesnt seem to be an issue for others.

The reviews and feedback is telling me........
The uncoated JBA Stainless steel headers are still a better choice than the coated Pacesetter Headers. Should sound pretty good with the Flowmaster Series 10 mufflers I have on already. Neighbors might be a little upset, but they will get over it, lol.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Coating definitely keep engine bay heat down. There are old vids of a temp gun with and without coating. Stainless is better than regular steel though. They can rust from the inside out so paint doesn't do much for them.


----------

